# Llaves de paso de agua accionados electrónicamente



## pablodeo (Jun 25, 2010)

Hola a todos:

Alguno me puede pasar el circuito de alguna llave de paso de agua accionados electrónicamente? Sé que existen, pero los resultados que encontré en intenrnet son todos de venta de ese tipo de llaves.

Es para un proyecto que estoy pensando hacer para una materia de 4to año de ingeniería electrónica. Se trata de un sistema que, entre otras cosas, regula la temperatura del agua de una pileta de natación.

Otro detalle importante y que no está de más decir: Que no haya peligro de que la electricidad entre en contacto con el agua.

Espero sus respuestas

Saludos!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 25, 2010)

¡ Bienvenido al Foro ! 

. . . Para una pileta de natación se utilizaría controlar bombas . . .

Las ELECTROVÁLVULAS (llaves) ya vienen hechas , vos le hacés el control por si o por no, abren o cierran aplicándoles tensión a la bobina. 

*Baratas :* las de lavarropas (son chicas) y las de riego automático (hay de varias medidas). Funcionan con presión positiva.

Las industriales son MUCHÍSIMO mas caras y las hay de presión positiva , negativa , proporcionales (abren proporcionalmente a la tensión aplicada a la bobina, son carísimas), etc, etc.

Otra solución es comprar una LLP llave de paso convencional y con un motor por pasos o un servo abrirla y cerrarla . . . y hasta hacerla proporcional.

Saludos !


----------



## pablodeo (Jun 26, 2010)

DOSMETROS: Gracias por responder.

Pero mi idea es hacer yo las electroválvulas o llaves, y utilizando amplificadores operacionales, cosa de aplicar temas de la materia para la cual tengo que presentar el proyecto.

Necesitaría algún diseño del circuito que cumpla con estas condiciones que acabo de mencionar.

Saludos!


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 26, 2010)

pablodeo dijo:


> .....Pero mi idea es hacer yo las electroválvulas o llaves, y utilizando amplificadores operacionales, cosa de aplicar temas de la materia para la cual tengo que presentar el proyecto.......



Los amplificadores operacionales manejan tensiones, NO líquidos ni gases.

Con operacionales puedes armar el sistema de control, NO la electroválvula en si, esta posee un electroimán que acciona un obturador del paso de líquido o gas.

*Reglas generales de uso del foro (Extended Version)*

*11)* Antes de hacer una consulta pensá *Bien* que cosa quieres hacer, ! NO es correcto que enloquezcas al Foro con tus cambios de ideas sobre la marcha ¡.


----------



## pepechip (Jun 26, 2010)

Hola
Puedes utilizar llaves de esfera y controlarlas con un servomotor.


----------



## pablodeo (Nov 19, 2010)

Muchas gracias a todos por sus respuestas, y pido disculpas si enloquecí al foro. La próxima vez prometo ser más preciso en mis consultas.

Al final he comprado una electroválvula de lavarropas, que se activa por alto o por bajo, que eran justamente las que estaba necesitando.
Es marca AC&C, tiene 2 terminales, y según el que me las vendió (no creo que sepa de electrónica, debe ser un simple despachante jeje) funciona con 220v. Les pregunto a ustedes: ¿puede funcionar con menos tensión?

Voy a buscar dentro del foro publicaciones acerca de electroválvulas. Cualquier cosa pueden pasarme links que me puedan servir.

Saludos!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 19, 2010)

Si la querés utilizar con menos tensión , pues la controlás mediante un transformador pequeño DE 220 Vca - 6 Vca (supongamos) conectado el primario se 220 con la bobina y entonces metiéndole 6 Vca (CORRIENTE ALTERNA) por el secundario del transformadorcito , ya lo tenés.

La otra opción sería probarla con una fuente de *contínua *a ver si se acciona . . . digamos con 12 V , o 24 V.

Esas llaves para funcionar necesitan tener presión positiva = CONECTADAS A LA CANILLA ABIERTA , sinó no funcionan 

Saludos !


----------



## pablodeo (Nov 23, 2010)

Excelente respuesta, DOSMETROS, ya vamos a probar esta sugerencia. Cualquier cosa escribo de nuevo.

Saludos!


----------



## pablodeo (Ene 28, 2011)

Malas noticias: las electroválvulas de lavarropas no funcionan ni con 12 ni con 24 Vcc 

Tengo 2 opciones: comprar electroválvulas de solenide, para riego; o hacer una etapa amplificadora y un conversor CC/CA para operar las EV de lavarropas. Encima debo activarlas con una señal de 3v (aprox) proveniente de un microcontrolador LPC2114 :/

Cual de las 2 alternativas es la más económica?


----------



## ivankr (Ene 28, 2011)

Accionalas con relés o bien con triacs y optoacopladores para aislar las etapas!


----------



## pablodeo (Ene 29, 2011)

Gracias por tu rápida respuesta, ivankr! 

Saludos!


----------



## pablodeo (Feb 3, 2011)

He utilizado un circuito con triacs como el que sale en la página de Pablin:

http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/computer/triac220/index.htm

Usé un TIC246D y montamos todos los componentes en una protoboard. Cuando probamos el circuito, el triac explotó.

Hace falta algún transformador, o cómo se conecta la carga (electrovalvula) en el circuito?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 3, 2011)

Algo se habrá desconectado o tocado indebidamente , ya que ese circuito es muy elemental.


Saludos !


----------



## pablodeo (Feb 3, 2011)

Hemos revisado el circuito, pero aparentemente estaba todo bien conectado.

El error yo creo que puede ser que haya conectado al revés los pines del triac (me ha pasado con transistores bipolares y JFETs Jeje! , pero nunca con encapsulados del tipo del triac). Viendo el datasheet del TIC246D, del lado donde está impresas las letras, yo conecté la pata de la izquierda como MT1, la del medio como MT2, y la de la derecha como Gate. Así fue como interpreté esa hoja de datos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 3, 2011)

Si , incluso no hay problemas si intercambiás MT1 con MT2 . . . solo que no anda  , pero no plota.

El tema es si lo pusiste al revés e intercambiaste MT1 con Gate.

Intentalo de nuevo que eso anda

Saludos !


----------



## pablodeo (Feb 4, 2011)

Armé de cero de circuito, y ANDUVO! ^^

Gracias por sus respuestas! 

Saludos!


----------

